# Niederlande, Roermond, Venlo ect.



## PierreNoel (11. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

ich war am WE in Roermond Stippen. Es hat nichts, aber auch gar nichts gebissen. Ich habe keine Ahnung wo ich da war, aber es wahren jede
Menge Raubfischangler dort, die mit toten Köfi gefischt haben.

Nun die Frage, wo kann man in Venlo, Roermond oder dazwischen Stippen....
also:

möglichst tief
möglichst wenig Strömung
möglichst wenig Wind

An dem Maasarm-See oder was auch immer wo ich war, war es relativ flach.
Mit dem Plan den ich vom Fremdenverkehrsbüro bekommen habe, kam ich irgendwie nicht klar.

Grüsse Pierre


----------



## krauthi (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: Niederlande, Roermond, Venlo ect.*

hallo pierre

auf friedfisch stippen kannst du in roermond und umgebung überall  einfach nur drauf achten wo sich die meisten  stipper hinsetzen  und  ganz fein angeln  am besten bei den einheimischen abschauen wie die das machen  an der maas selber  denke ich mal wirds du  mehr erfolg haben    hauptfsich wird die brasse  sein  aber jeder halt so wie er es mag 

unser  revier    sind die maasplassen  aber  auch nur auf raubfisch und das vom boot aus 

wenn du mal lust hast  auf rabfisch zu gehen  dan   schaue   dir mal bootstreffen teil 2     8-9 oktober an



gruß krauthi


----------



## PierreNoel (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: Niederlande, Roermond, Venlo ect.*

danke für die schnelle antwort, ja ich denke ich werde es mal direkt an der Maas versuchen, das wo ich war war wohl die Maasplassen am Yachthafen Camping Rosslag.
Danke für das Angebot aber ich habe schon lange auf Raubfisch und mag einfach stippen mehr.


----------



## Lachsy (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: Niederlande, Roermond, Venlo ect.*

viele stipper sitzen auf der schnellfahrstrecke bzw dahinter, versuch es mal am ooelderplassen, wo die Windsurfer sind, da sind auch immer stipper anzutreffen

mfg Lachsy


----------



## thefish (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Niederlande, Roermond, Venlo ect.*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe auch schon extrem viele Stunden an der Maas in Roermond verbracht. Sei es auf Raubfisch oder mit Futterkörbchen. Gestippt habe ich auch schon, aber echt ohne jeglichen Erfolg.

Mit Futterkörbchen habe ich immer Bresen ohne Ende gefangen. Mit 2 Angeln bekam ich schon manchmal richtig Stress.

Ein Tipp:
Am Hafen Hatenboer ist so eine Landzunge. Dort kannst du mit Futterkörbchen richtig große Bresen ziehen.

Versuche es doch mal da.

Grüße


----------



## Rotauge (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Niederlande, Roermond, Venlo ect.*



			
				thefish schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Tipp:
> Am Hafen Hatenboer ist so eine Landzunge. Dort kannst du mit Futterkörbchen richtig große Bresen ziehen.
> 
> 
> ...




Merci, muss nach meinen Raubfischfängen doch mal wieder auf die Friedfische gehen


----------

